# Cheap DVR



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

Let me begin by saying I am absolutely clueless in this realm of technology. I am back with what seems to be another impossible post lol. I am looking for a DVR for my girlfriend so that she can get one for him for Christmas. He is not terribly tech literate so ideally it would have a menu and such. He primarily wants to watch football games on it so storage wouldn't be a huge issue. He would just be watching them later that week and not putting them on a DVD so I am actually unsure if this is even the equipment I should be asking about. Also, she is on a college budget so not more than $200 and no subscription services. Any help or tips are appreciated.


----------



## dardus (Oct 19, 2008)

LG makes an inexpensive DVR that is quite good and retails for about $199.00 Canadian. I'm from Canada and it's available at Future Shop http://www.futureshop.ca It's an LG 160GB HDD/DVD Recorder With DivX (RH387-M) I'm sure you could find the same product where you are


----------

